# Schutzhund training in Southeastern MI



## Raska5 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would love to get involved in Schutzhund. Is there a club anywhere near Richmond, MI?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Call Donna Billow, a store manager at Petsmart on Tittabawassee Rd. in Saginaw, MI (I don't know the store number, you can get it easily). She has some connections in southeastern MI, and can probably either give you a number of a club or give you a number for a contact. She has a young Gsd she is planning on doing sch. with.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Helpful info! I'm looking to start looking for a club or something too, could you post anything you find out? I'm in that general area too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are a few groups in the SE part of the state....Not sure if any are accepting new members though. Helperwork is hard to find at some....they are struggling because of the lack of helpers.

If you are on fb join this page for contacts. https://www.facebook.com/groups/109903339084373/
Here are the clubs affliated with USCA: 
United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Clubs


----------



## Raska5 (Aug 1, 2011)

I will definitely post if I find anything.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Der Michigan, Detroit Metro, South Michigan....I think there are even 2-3 more in SE Michigan. Check Jane's links. There are also three clubs near Lansing depending on how far you can travel.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

All of the USCA affiliated clubs are on the link that Jane posted. There are several unaffiliated training groups as well but no list of them anywhere. There is also a DVG club in Saginaw, a RKNA (Rottie) club in Lansing, and an AWMA (Malinois) club in Holly. The later two, while affiliated with other breed clubs do allow and train GSDs as well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want to do sport/protection~ this group is fun, and holds different trials/challenges a couple times per year.

Located in Waterford:
Welcome


----------

